# Trailer Locks



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wanted to check with you guys who have enclosed trailers on what type of locks you prefer...Mine has the ramp door in the back with 2 handle latches and a side entry door with a single handle latch.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Same as you. I have a cheap key lock on the hitch.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Puck locks. Pretty hard to get through. The problem is the lock will only stop the honest person. Enclosed trailers around here usually get the sawzall entry cut in them by thieves.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah I figured the puck locks seemed the most secure, I just wasn't sure if you needed the brackets too or if they would work on the stock latches...I'm just trying to prevent someone rolling up on it at a job with bolt cutters and snapping the locks off. It'll be parked inside at night so hopefully the sawzall thieves will leave it alone!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

There is a puck looking lock that is too tight to get bolt cutters on I have a couple on trailers. They would slow someone down at least


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Something like this?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Blaylock-DL-80-Cargo-Trailer-Door/dp/B00HL5AHDM


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

,..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

.,.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeaaaaa Biz! Now we're getting somewhere :yes: And a link to a set of 3 keyed alike!! You da man! :thumbup: Thank you sir...


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

supakingDFW said:


> Something like this?


Yup. like i said before most of the break ins I've seen, they got access by cutting through the skin or through the door hardware.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

supakingDFW said:


> Just wanted to check with you guys who have enclosed trailers on what type of locks you prefer...Mine has the ramp door in the back with 2 handle latches and a side entry door with a single handle latch.


Im thinking of a 5 step program for stopping thieves who would attempt to break into my trailer. Go buy a Rotwieller...1)train it to become yur truck dog...2)get good ventilation vents on yur trailer...3) turn yur trailer into yur dogs sleeping quarters at night...4) hope that somebody attempts to break in yur trailer...5) pray they get what comes to them! Ok, that's like 6 steps but I would love to have video of that scenario playing out.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> ,..


For the hockey puck lock, I suggest you get the style that has the enclosure around the lock. With the enclosure, you can break in too easily.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> For the hockey puck lock, I suggest you get the style that has the enclosure around the lock. With the enclosure, you can break in too easily.



Exactly. I've heard of thieves putting a 2' wrench around the lock and spinning it off. The protective hasp is a must.


----------

